# Best origins to create a blend for cafes



## CoffeeRoaster1991 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi guys im a new roaster and have ordered my 3kg toper for my new roastery set up.

Can any experienced roasters shed some examples and ideas of what i could start with for a really diverse but universally loved blend for roasting?

I am currently sampling Brazil,Sumatra & indonesia which is ok .

Any ideas out there?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Google around, lots of info on blends on the net, Hasbean have some info and so does sweet marias.

Certain beans for certain parts of the blend like South american for a base....

There is no written rule and using the same variety but different farm can change the outcome, would suggest reading and then playing around to see what you get in the cup.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do you have any experience in roasting at all ?


----------



## CoffeeRoaster1991 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello thanks, yes i have roasted on small scales. Im a supplier by trade cafes for equipment and sundries and coffee but only now have we decided to roast ourself. I have created blends just wondered what others are using, and working well with... not really looking for just a one answer or a shortcut but if you roast, id love to know what youve found to be a good blend


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

CoffeeRoaster1991 said:


> Hello thanks, yes i have roasted on small scales. Im a supplier by trade cafes for equipment and sundries and coffee but only now have we decided to roast ourself. I have created blends just wondered what others are using, and working well with... not really looking for just a one answer or a shortcut but if you roast, id love to know what you've found to be a good blend


I think the issue is more that you really cant define a taste to an origin, I've had Ethiopian's and Kenyan's recently that were polar opposites of eachother, and that is before we even begin to consider processing methods.

Have you considered helping out at a well established roastery for a few days to get some insight?


----------



## CoffeeRoaster1991 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello, thats a good point, i generally understand what i would want from an origin generally, however yes i have not yet experienced but im sure i will that origin alone will not define 1 flavour.

On the final note, i would actually love that, but have not yet come across a roasters that would be willing to lend the experience. I may call around a few more.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Try 75% Tunki Mayo with whatever you want from central,jungle,or indo, for a good house pleaser.


----------

